# Hedgehogs and Television



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

First off, I would like to say that whenever I watch a movie (at home, not at the theatres) I usually have Inky wrapped in a blanket, in my lap. I have my hand resting under him, and the whole time he just sprawls out, his little jaw on my fingertips. Once in a while my hand will get sweaty and I'll have to wake him up to wash my hands... :roll: 

Anyways, I was wondering if watching loud, frightening, or very intense movies would have any kind of effect on Inky, or on his relationship with me. I know that animals are very sensitive to human emotion, so I thought possibly whatever I'm thinking could pass onto him, and disturb him or something. I don't know, it was just a thought that came up last night... I realize that there is probably several answers and I just want to see what the different sides could be. 

Thanks for any response to this wacko question! :lol:


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

well i watch tv with my hedgie bessie and she deosent mind the noise so i think it will be okay for your hedgie to watch intence movies too. hope that helps


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

... Ha, I wouldn't really know, but I don't think it's a wacky question.

Last night I saw... Saw 5 lol... and I turned to my boyfriend and said "My baby will never be allowed to watch anything like this!!" lol 

Animals get just as startled as we do... and lets say if you were holding Inky while watching a scary movie and you jumped I'd assume he'd jolt a little. He may be scared in the moment, but I'd have no idea if it would effect your relationship.

I can't really say for sure, or speak from experience - I'll be picking up my hedgie this weeked and he'll be my first pet.. so I'm really just going on assumption!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

bessie stays com the entire movie aand never shows signs of bieng scared lol


----------



## padawanslacker (Oct 24, 2008)

I've seen Spirit react with alarm to the sound of a barking dog on TV. As far as I know, she's never actually met a dog, but apparently something in her little hedgehog brain told her: "Yikes, predator animal!" Other random loud movie noises have startled her, but that reaction may not last. She's only just getting acclimated to my home, and lots of things make her jump.

Indiana wouldn't stay still long enough to watch TV, but he did have favorite songs. Bryan Adams' "Everything I Do, I Do It For You" used to make him relax and get all sleepy. This is with me holding him, of course, so he might have been picking up some kind of cue from me. Still, that song and a couple of others did seem to get his attention when they played on my computer speakers. He was a guy who would rather have been on the floor, finding things to crawl over, under, through, etc., so getting him to chill out and go to sleep while out of his cage was a fairly impressive achievement, however it happened.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a hedgie that comes out and sits on top of his house, just so he can watch TV! One time I moved his cage and later discovered that he'd moved his house to a better position in the cage, so that he could still see the TV from the new location. None of my other hedgies have shown any interest in the TV, but this little guy will sit and watch all night long. :lol:


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

my hedgie loves tv!! she will sit there forever untill you turn of the tv and when you turn it of she will stair at me as if saying"you meanie i was watching that!!) lol. gotta love hedgies!!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

My hedgie doesn't like loud movies/shows. I have tried a few different times to snuggle with him while there was a movie going, and, while he doesn't puff or pop, he can't sleep during them and is constantly moving around in his snuggle sack--when any other time, he would be fast asleep. As long as the TV isn't too much louder than under normal circumstances, he doesn't mind. But when it gets turned up a little because people are getting into the action, he starts giving me "Okay mom, let's leave the room now" signals. I think it depends on the individual hedgie.


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

Pincushion likes to watch the news and for some reason is really calmed by Tina Fey being Sarah Palin.

However, He totally gets freaked out by Ricardo Montalban and Paris Hilton, he gets the FEARS!!!


----------

